# Tsmuxer issue - PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failed



## magickan (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi all,

When running TsMuxeR (multimedia/linux-tsmuxer - Mod.) I find the following:


```
root@ns0:~# tsMuxeR
PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failed.
```

I'm running 8.1 and it was previously working in 8.  I couldn't see anything in /usr/ports/UPDATING relating to tsmuxer.  

Can anyone advise what the message means?  I tried another system running debian with the FreeBSD kernel and have the same issue.

Thanks for any help


----------



## cederom (Apr 13, 2012)

I get the same error when runing linux IDA6.2 installer on FreeBSD 8.1 using F10 binaries for emulation, then I am dropped to a FreeBSD shell. Any hints/solutions?


```
root@mercury:# uname -a
Linux mercury 2.6.16 FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
root@mercury:# ./idapronl.run
PROT_EXEC|PROT_WRITE failed.
%uname -a
FreeBSD mercury 8.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.1-RELEASE #0: Mon Jul 19 02:55:53 UTC 2010     
root@almeida.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


----------

